#  Der kleine Patient >   Dystonie undMuskelerkrankung >

## 123wurpts

Hallo und schönen guten Abend,
ich benötige Hilfe für meine Tochter. Sie ist 17 Jahre alt und leidet an einer Dystonie und einer Muskelerkrankung, so vermuten meine Frau und ich.
Die Dystonie wurde ärztlich festgestellt, am Arm und am linken Bein. Doch diese Form ist niemandem bekannt. Kein Arzt, den wir bisher konsultierten, konnte Ihr helfen.
Vielleicht gibt es in diesem Forum einen Arzt, der sich mit Dystonien und begleitenden Muskelerkrankungen auskennt oder uns spezielle Kliniken empfehlen kann.  
Zum Krankheitsverlauf:
Es fing im Februar diesen Jahres damit an, dass der Zeigefinger der linken Hand sich  verkrampfte. Dieser Krampf löste sich nach kurzer Zeit von selbst. Dieses wiederholte sich 3 mal in unregelmäßigen Abständen.
Dann fing die linke Hand an, sich zu verkrampfen und nahm eine Art Krallenfaust an. Die Finger neigten sich zur Handinnenseite und waren verkrampft und ließen sich nicht mehr lösen. Meine Tochter musste bei jedem Krampf das nächst gelegene Krankenhaus aufsuchen, um Akineton gespritzt zu bekommen. Fast jedes mal musste Sie stationär aufgenommen werden. Die Krämpfe lösten sich nur unter der Vergabe von Akineton. Dieses Krampflösende Medikament wurde Ihr bei nunmehr als 20 Krämpfen gegeben. Aufgrund der Nebenwirkung von Akineton musste meine Tochter auch schon Intensiv behandelt werden.
Eine Vergabe ,im April, als Versuch von Botolinum brachte keinen anhaltenden Erfolg.
Seit April diesen Jahres verkrampfte auch das linke Kniegelenk. Das Kniegelenk ließ sich nicht mehr beugen. Auch hier musste meine Tochter wieder eine Klinik aufsuchen. Wiederbehandlung mit Akineton. Nach dem zweiten Krampf im Kniegelenk ist die Situation nun so, dass sich das Kniegelenk nach hinten durchstreckt. Sie kann ohne Knieorthese nicht mehr laufen. Die Muskulatur hat sich nach ärztlicher Aussage um ca 5 cm zurückgebildet.
Es wurde ein MRT gemacht, ohne erkennbare Ursachen. Es wurden EEG´s geschrieben, ohne erkennbare Ursachen. Also organisch bestätigte man uns, unsere Tochter wäre kern gesund.
Für die linke Hand wurden nun spezielle Orthesen angefertigt. Sie sollen die Finger in einer gestreckten Haltung bringen, um einen Krampf zu verhindern. Auch dieses ist nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.  
In den letzten zwei Wochen hatte sie nun schon wieder 3 Krämpfe in der linken Hand.
Dieses mal sind wir zum Osteopathen gegangen. der konnte die Krämpfe durch Druckpunkte wieder lösen. Dieses kann aber keine Dauerlösung sein.
Heute, am 10.08.2016 hatte sie einen erneuten Krampf in der linken Hand. Der Krampf löste sich, indem sie Ihre Hand in warmes Wasser gelegt hat.
Seitdem dieser heutige Krampf sich wieder gelöst hat, hat sie keine Kraft mehr im linken Handgelenk. Sie kann das Handgelenk nicht mehr bewegen. Die Finger dagegen kann Sie bewegen.
Meine Frau und ich wissen uns keinen Rat mehr. Unsere Tochter hat sich  mittlerweile schon selbst aufgegeben. Sie weint und fragt sich, wann sie wieder normal laufen oder schwimmen kann. Sie hat auch wie wir kein Vertrauen mehr in unsere Ärzte.  
Bitte helfen Sie unserer Tochter!  
Lieben Gruß
H. Wurpts

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo H. Wurpts, 
das Problem fängt bereits da an das Du schreibst Dystonie. Dies ist  allerdings nur der Überbegriff für einige dieser Erkrankungen im  gleichen Rahmen! 
- Dystonie-Plus-Syndrome
- Idiopathische Dystonien
- L-Dopa-sensitiver Dystonie (Segawa-Syndrom ?). 
-Sekundärew Dystonie 
usw.  
Im Moment geht man bei Deiner Tochter schilcht von einer fokalen  Dystonie aus. Ich weis nicht ob bei Deiner Tochter bereits eine  genetische Untersuchung stattgefunden hat. (u.a. auf DYT 5a und 5b). 
Sicher ist die Möglichkeit absolut nicht riesig aber wenn eine  L-Dopa-sensitiver Dystonie (Segawa-Syndrom ?) vorliegen würde wäre die  Behandlung deutlich einfacher. Das Problem es muss halt frühzeitig  entdeckt werden! Auch wenn wie gesagt die Chance klein ist.   
Es gibt eine Klinikliste zum Thema Dystonie -> Klinikverzeichnis-online - Dystonie wie gut oder schlecht diese sind darüber würde ich mich im Forum schlau machen https://www.dystonie.de/
Siehe rechts oben.  
Es gibt allerdings auch Selbsthilfegruppen wo man sich *unbedingt*  schlau machen sollte selbst Betroffenen kennen oft Arzt XY oder auch die  Klinik YZ wo man nicht Patient Nr.273 ist odgl.. Es geht ja ziemlich an  die Psyche wenn man sieht die Tochter ist krank und man kann ihr kaum  helfen.  
Zum Schluss noch etwas ich habe etwas vermisst ich weis nicht in wie  weit die Tochter Physio-  / Ergotherapie bekommt. Ob sie einmal bei  einer Reha odgl. war. Nicht wenige Kliniken machen Wassergymnastik im  warmen Wasser.(Extra -Becken).  Denn so kann man zumindest die  Verkürzung von Muskeln etwas eindämmen. In wie weit Deien Tochter  Übungen machen kann in warmen Wasser usw. das kann ich nicht beurteilen  Man sollte es zumindest versuchen. Ich musste auch zur Ergotherapie und  da hatten die so spezielle Dinge wie z.B. "Bäder" mit verschiedenen  Materialien wenn man dann unterschiedliche Kraft aufwenden musste um die  Hand darin zu bewegen von sehr leicht bis etwas schwerer. (dies war  allerdings in einer Klinik) was die Ergotherapiepraxen haben an  Möglichkeiten?  
In Extremfällen verwendet man auch Hirnschrittmacher. Also die Möglichkeiten insgesamt sind nicht ganz so riesig.  
Wenn das Botolinum nicht unbedingt die Wirkung gezeigt hat ist es  wirklich heftig. Ja und das Akineton (Parkinsonmedikament) hat wie schon  beschrieben heftigste Nebenwirkungen! 
Ich weis nicht ob Du schon etwas von Progressiver Muskelentspannung nach Jacobson gehört hast? Bzw. was in dem Zusammenhang bei Deiner Tochter möglich ist.  https://www.tk.de/tk/stress/enstpann...spannung/36272 
Alles Gute Stefan

----------


## 123wurpts

Die Untersuchung auf die Mutationen im TOR1A-Gen (DYT1) ergab keine Mutation

----------


## 123wurpts

Hallo Stefan,
entschuldige, dass ich erst jetzt schreibe.
Die Ärzte haben bei meiner Tochter  eine "Fokale ideopathische Dystonie " diagnostiziert. 
Ja, es wurde eine genetische Untersuchung gemacht. Es wurde auf "Mutationen im TOR1A-Gen (DYT1) untersucht. Laut dieser Untersuchung haben wir das Ergebnis bekommen, dass *keine* Mutation nachgewiesen werden konnte. Meine Tochter wurde mit L-Dopa behandelt. Aber diese Behandlung schlug nicht an.
Ärztlich wurde jetzt festgestellt, dass sich die Muskulatur an Ihrem linken Bein um 5cm zurück gebildet hat.
Und jetzt ist es so, dass die Muskulatur am linken Handgelenk ebenfalls keine oder geminderte Muskulatur aufweist. Denn das Handgelenk kann sie nicht mehr selbstständig anheben.
Meine Tochter bekommt 1-2 mal die Woche Krankengymnastik und 1-2 mal die Woche Ergotherapie. Bisher hat beides noch keine Wirkung gezeigt. Im Gegenteil. Die krampfartigen Anfälle hat Sie wieder 1 mal die Woche im Bereich Ihrer Hand. Und nach dem jetzt letzten Krampf hängt ihr Handgelenk wie schon gesagt einfach runter.
Die Klinikliste haben wir auch schon durch. Laut dieser Liste ist die Klinik in Lübeck eine Spezialklinik. Doch da sind wir gewesen und sind genauso schlau wieder nach Hause gefahren, wie wir hingefahren sind. Denn diese Art von Dystone ist den Ärzten bisher nicht bekannt gewesen.
Die Ärzte in Lübeck waren der Meinung, meine Tochter solle ohne jegliche Hilfen ganz normal laufen. Das Ihr dieses nicht möglich ist, haben die Ärzte in Lübeck nicht verstanden.
Und da sich die Muskulatur zurückbildet, gehen meine Frau und Ich davon aus, das diese Erkrankung wohl mit einer Muskelkrankheit zutun. 
Von einer Progressiven Muskelentspannung habe ich bisher noch nicht`s gehört. Ich werde mich sofort erkundigen, Danke für den Tip.
Darf ich Fragen, wie der Krankheitsverlauf bei Dir war? 
Mit Gruß Helmut

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Helmut 
eine Dystonie in Zuammenhang mit Muskelschwund scheint gar nicht so absolut selten zu sein.  
Ob es da einen Zusammenhang mit dem Botox gib? Ich weis nicht wie oft dies in Fall Deiner Tochter 
abgewendet worden ist.  
Eine wirkliche Heilung von einer Dystonie gibt es nicht. Man kann den Krankheitsverlauf mildern. 
Aber sehr viel mehr kann mna nicht tun.  
Versuch von Botolinum brachte keinen anhaltenden Erfolg. 
Wenn selbst das Botolinium nur kurzfristig geholfen hat ist die Behandling allgemein schon schwierig.
Ob diese Klinik Euch weiterbringen könnte (Neurologisches Zentrum.   BDH Klinik Hessisch-Oldendorf - Ambulante Behandlung  
Ich würde da halt einmal anrufen. Zu dem Hinweis (Forum, Selbsthilfegruppen hast Du 
nichts geschrieben.
Ich weis nicht ob Du schon etwas über die Biofeedback gehört hast. (http://therapiefinder.ch/content/pra...iofeedback.htm) 
Nun ich glaube zwar nicht das sie viel bringt Aber man kann dies zumindest einmal versuchen.
Was mich angeht hatte ich einen Arb. Unfall. Neben einem grösseren Problem Wirbelsäule gab es 
noch eine Nervschädigung so das ich jetzt ständig eine Art Krampf in der linken Hand habe.
Ja und so ein paar Nebenschauplätze die sich nach dem Unfall aufgetan haben. Bis hin zum 
Reizdarm und Hämachromatose udgl..  
Ob sich bei Deiner Tochter noch eine Möglichkeit findet, mit der Erkrankung bessr zurecht 
zu kommen, dies kann man nur hoffen, 
Viele Grüsse Stefan   Orphanet: Früh beginnende generalisierte Dystonie der Extremitäten

----------


## 123wurpts

Hallo Stefan, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Meine Frau und ich werden alles mögliche versuchen, dass unserer Tochter geholfen wird. Ich werde gleich am Montag in der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Klinik in Hessisch- Oldendorf anfragen.
Die Ärzte hier in Norddeutschland sind mit dem Krankheitsbild meiner Tochter sehr ratlos. 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute. 
Mit Gruß 
Helmut

----------

